# C.P.C.-A Seeking a Coding position in the New York City Area



## SL2JORDAN@AOL.COM (Nov 12, 2009)

I am a C.P.C.-A in the New York City area looking for a job. I am detail oriented,and have a solid work ethic. I work well in a collaborative enviornment as well as independently. 

I would appreciate the opportunity for an entry level coding position in the New York City area. Please respond if you are interested or know a employer willing to hire an apprentice.

Please contact me at SL2JORDAN@AOL.COM


----------

